# Zipper 'Pull' Repair



## Maggie

DH had a zipper pull on his jeans completely fall off on one side. Is there any way to fix this zipper, or do I need to have a new zipper put in? Thanks for any help, Maggie


----------



## BusyBees2

If it's completely lost 1/2 the metal closure that closes the teeth, then you're done. You need to replace the zipper. 

If it's only lost the pull part that you hold on to, then you could put a variety of things on there to hold while he zips.


----------



## Molly Mckee

If you mean the zipper pull came off the "track" on one side, you might be able to work it back on, zip the pants and bar tack over the bottom end of the zipper above the teeth that are messed up, if that leaves enough room for him to use the jeans. If the pull came off the zipper you should be able to replace the pull with one from an old pair.


----------



## used2bcool13

I have had jeans where the "teeth" have come off one side, luckily at the bottom, and I just sewed it closed beyond that point and pulled the zipper up from that point.

If the zipper "pull" came off you can re attach it with pliers or use a safety pin or just buy a new "pull".

Hope that helps.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

From this excellent book -
Work the upper and lower halves of the slide apart, preferable with a pointed wire cutter (illustration shows cutter jaws at top and bottom edges of slide, close to open slide.) Make the opening just wide enough to pull the ridge (teeth) back in place, then use pliers to gently press the slide back together.
This worked for me on a brass zipper. A "pull" is that little handle you pull on to move the "slide" over the zipper teeth.
Dr. Foote headed the "mending committee" of a charity in Vermont "Repairing and preserving garments and bedding." It's a very detailed manual, the zipper section alone is 16 pages! It's in our public library.


----------



## Chixarecute

Some shoe repair shops can replace the zip mechanism (not the zipper part with teeth) Although I don't know if it would be cost effective (or possible) for a pair of jeans. I've had it done on winter jackets.


----------

